# Video Camera for Filming Knife Related Work Processes and Knife Performance



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 25, 2011)

I was trying hard to decide where to post this thread, but in the end went with this subforum, as ultimately, I am looking for equipment to use for work. 

Mods if you think it is more appropriate for OT subforum, then please move this thread there. 

So I would like to buy a video camera. The problem, I know nothing about this type of equipment, never owned one. I would like to buy something decent so I can keep it for a long time and something that in specs approaches "semi professional" stuff. Would be nice if it had a powerful zoom that would allow to film details during sharpening and cutting. 


Thank you,

M


----------



## toek (Aug 25, 2011)

This hits my area spot on =) 
Get a Canon EOS 60D wich is a digital SLR (single lens reflex) It has video capture in true HD.
Get lenses of choice, change bye more etc.
Get a stand? to mount the camera on if you are on your own.
or if you want to go Pro get a DSLR cinema kit something like this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Star-DS...518?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415cb5344e

budget camera choice would be 600D

Why? 

You will get both still and moving pictures with superior quality compared to compact camera or compact vide camera due to the optics quality. You can chose your lens depending on what you are going to shoot. macro, wide, tele you name it.

:my2cents:


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 25, 2011)

Canon EOS are GREAT cameras.


----------



## toek (Aug 25, 2011)

its buy not bye i guess :O

it can be mental barrier to cross but most pros and semipros film with dslr now days.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 25, 2011)

I am very interested, but I need to educate myself on the subject. I have used manual cameras for so long, that it is a mental barrier just to switch to a digital, let alone to shoot videos with it.


M


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah yeah, the Canon fan boys  Here's another thought: The Panasonic GH1 and GH2 in micro 4/3 format are considered to be among the best video/still hybrid cameras out there, especially the video - these cameras are heavily used by pros who think they are ridiculously cheap compared to the $10,000+ equipment they normally use. This camera was 'hacked', i.e. there is a stable and widely used hacked software out there which brings the video of the GH1 to almost broadcast quality. The quality of the stills is not quite on DSLR level, i.e. if you want to shoot fast sports action or low light stuff, a DSLR will be better - or if you want to print in 3' x 4'... But for photography that goes on the web, this is more than sufficient. I use a GH2 as my main camera and do not see a need for anything bigger and heavier. One of the main advantages of the m4/3 format is that with cheap adapters, you can use about 95% of all lenses that were ever made on them, even though the adapted lenses will work with manual focus only (with a few exceptions of Olympus and Sigma lenses). At least worth a thought. The only downside is that, because these cameras are sought after by the video people, even the used prices are quite stable, i.e. a used body goes for around $400. But you can then invest $20-30 into an adapter and use any lens you may already have (unless it's an EOS lens, the adapter is significantly more expensive for those).

Stefan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 25, 2011)

GH2 sounds very promising. Does the hacked software apply to this model as well? I already have DSLR (Nikon D50), so I might be able to use its lenses.

M


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 25, 2011)

I need to clarify: The GH1 is hacked and goes used for about $400/body only. The GH2 just came out not too long ago, they are working on the hack but I have not tried the current version, yet, I will wait until it feels a bit 'safer'. But the GH2 video is already very good in the official version. The GH2 bodies are $899 new, $999 with a decent but not great kit lens. They had problems producing enough of them, so prices remain high right now. 

My thoughts: If you want it primarily for video, a hacked/hackable used GH1 body will be fine if you have your Nikon as a camera for stills. If it will be your one and only camera, the GH2 would be better. And the other caveat: I am coming from stills photography and am reading a lot about this stuff on photoforums and www.dvxuser.com (for video people), but I am not very familiar with the pure video cameras out there, only looked at these hybrid cameras.

Stefan


----------

